
Who Runs the World – Infographics Website for International Women's Day 2019 - lcdvirgo
http://madebychip.com/whorunstheworld
======
lcdvirgo
Hello HackerNews!

I made this mini-site with illustrations to explain the challenges faced by
women in social, culture, politics, science and celebrate women's
contributions and achievements. This year International Women's Day's campaign
theme is #BalanceforBetter

